

Nodulejs: Scalable self-discovering web components - jackspaniel
https://github.com/jackspaniel/nodulejs

======
coolguy1111one
This is what DirectTV uses for their node.js?

------
nester999
Awesome stuff man. Great job!

------
jrok78
Sweet little framework dude.

~~~
jackspaniel
Thanks! It's definitely made our lives easier.

